# Deere 4310 Quit Running



## tpark (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a John Deere 4310 hydro that quit running after 30 min on the job. The engine suddenly quit and there wasn't any power to the dash or response when the key was turned. All I have is a single flash from the code light on the right wheel well when the key is turned on. I have a good battery no obvious fuse problems. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tpark. It only has a half hour on it or?


----------



## tpark (Jun 1, 2011)

The tractor has approx 1200 hours on it. It has been a work horse for many years.


----------

